# Code Bubbles - Interessante IDE Idee



## Sentoo (26. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade bei DZone über ein Interview zum Thema Code Bubble gestolpert. Das ganze sieht sehr cool aus. Die JAVA IDE geht davon aus, dass alles was wir machen sich zu Tasks zusammenfassen lässt. So ähnlich wie Mylyn's Task Management. Der Hauptunterschied ist die - wie ich finde - sehr ansprechende Interface Idee der Bubbles. Dazu müsst ihr euch allerdings das Video ansehen. Das beschreibt sich schwer.

Wie produktiv sich das einsetzen lässt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, bevor ich die Beta getestet habe. Wer Interesse hat kann sich auf der Seite des Projekts zur Beta anmelden.

Sieht auf jeden Fall nach einer innovativen Idee aus. Der Grundgedanke war schon da (Mylyn), aber die Umsetzung finde ich einfach gut.







Gruß Sen

P.S. Wäre cool wenn man hier Videos einbetten könnte ...


----------



## aAlp (22. Dezember 2010)

hey das ist eine richtig gute idee. 
Habe jetzt nur ein paar Screenshots gesehen aber man erkennt sofort was de Macher im Sinn hatten. 
Es spiegelt so richtig den Prozess beim Programmieren wider, alles hängt irgendwie zusammen und wird übersichtlich dargestellt, echt cool !


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

coole Sache! 



> P.S. Wäre cool wenn man hier Videos einbetten könnte ...


Das geht doch schon 

[ youtube ]PsPX0nElJ0k[ /youtube ]


Gruß Tom


----------



## oneof6 (13. April 2011)

Moin,

hat jemand ein Update zu diesem Projekt. Auf der Projektseite sind die letzten Einträge vom September 2010.

Gruß,
OneOf6


----------



## Sentoo (13. April 2011)

Hallo OneOf6,

leider nein. Ich habe immer mal wieder geschaut, hatte mich auch für das Beta Programm eingetragen, aber es kommt nichts. Es scheint stecken zu bleiben.

Gruß
Sen


----------



## oneof6 (13. April 2011)

Hi Sen,

nach etwas Stöbern im Web zu diesem Thema, hab' ich den gleichen Eindruck. Schade, dass wär' wirklich mal ne innovative und übersichtliche Art zu arbeiten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es wohl keine ähnliche Funktion via Plug-In für Eclipse oder Netbeans gibt...oder kennt jemand eins?

Gruß,
OneOf6


----------



## Sentoo (13. April 2011)

Hallo OneOf6,

Mylyin bietet von den Funktionen her etwas recht ähnliches http://www.eclipse.org/mylyn/
Es sieht nur nicht so fancy, bunt aus


----------



## oneof6 (13. April 2011)

...jooaaa, das ist auch nicht uninteressant! 

Allerdings ist diese Bubble-Struktur halt echt nochmal ne andere Nummer. Hier kann man ja von einem Wurzelelement richtig tief in die Aufrufhierarchie "absteigen". Das ähnelt schon einem semantischen Netz und man hat den kompletten Programmkontext im Blick. Naja, vielleicht tut sich ja nochmal was 

Danke,
OneOf6


----------



## oneof6 (19. April 2011)

Hi,

Andrew Bragdon (Entickler der IDE) hat jetzt auf seinem Twitter Account versprochen, dass bald neuigkeiten zur IDE kommen.

http://twitter.com/AndrewBragdon

Gruß,
OneOf6


----------



## xxJanus (20. April 2011)

Oh, das sieht ja mal interessant aus. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, ob da etwas heraus kommt. Habe mich auch mal für den Betatest angemeldet.


----------

